# Blagoi Ivanov stabbed and critically wounded



## MMABeast (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.mmafighting.com/news/201...ght-blagoi-ivanov-stabbed-heart-bulgaria-life


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Feb 27, 2012 - Blagoi Ivanov, an undefeated Bellator heavyweight, is reportedly clinging to life at Pirogov Hospital in Sofia, Bulgaria after being stabbed in the heart in a Sunday morning barroom brawl.
> 
> According to Bulgaria's Sofia News Agency, the fighter remains in critical condition on artificial life support.
> 
> ...


That's awful. Only 25 years old, very promising career ahead of him and attacked by 8 men. I wonder what caused the attack though. 

A stab wound in the armpit..


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Terrible news, my thoughts are with his family. He's one of the better non UFC/Strikeforce heavyweights.


----------



## MMABeast (Nov 21, 2011)

It has been suggested that Ivanov has been involved in organized crime.
Maybe it was a trap and his two friends who escaped without any damaged ratted on him and took him to the bar.

Bulgaria is know for its mafia.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is certainly an unstable country and it is possible that was the result. However, it doesn't mean anything until proof is shown. Also this doesn't mean the end of his career.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Yah man ya never know what's gonna happen in a country like that.

on a side not Im glad I live in texas because I can carry a gun and shoot someone if they start fuckin with me


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In all honesty a gun should be a last resort like if someone else is packing. Personally I think someone who uses a gun in cold blood is a coward. If someone is using a knife or something else its a completely different story.


----------



## BamaNasty (Feb 25, 2012)

I know how to fight, Im not gonna say I can kick anyones ass or anything like that, but if I get attacked by more than one guy, Im bustin a cap. Just sayin. And im always packin. Doesnt mean your a coward, just means your respect your own life and dont want to see it ended by some fool. This is a cruel world, thoughts are with his family and him as well.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Update on his condition and case:



> Blagoi Ivanov, the Bulgarian MMA fighter who was recently stabbed in a brawl in downtown Sofia, has regained consciousness.
> 
> Ivanov is now in a stable condition and is under a milder treatment regimen, doctors have told the BGNES news agency.
> 
> ...


Source.



> The main suspect in the stabbing of Bulgarian MMA fighter, Blagoi Ivanov AKA Bagata, - 23-year-old D.S. known as Dampela, is going to be kept under permanent detention.
> 
> The Thursday rule of the Sofia Court of Appeals upheld the one of the lowest instance.
> 
> ...


Source.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this was clearly a case of people getting upset and stuff like that. It just sounds like a random act or something like that. Regardless I wonder how his career will be affected.


----------

